# Require Once errors on various locations



## RedJiggly (Mar 26, 2012)

I hope this is the appropriate place to place a bug report.

When pressing the Sign Out button in my user menu, the site throws me the following error:



> Fatal error: require_once() [function.require-once]: Cannot redeclare class membersmembersync in /var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/admin/sources/base/core.php on line 1129



The rest of the page is blank.

When visiting another GBAtemp page afterwards, it turns out my cookies weren't deleted; I'm still logged in.


----------



## notmeanymore (Mar 26, 2012)

Trying to view Notifications gets a similar error:


> *Fatal error*: require_once() [function.require-once]: Cannot redeclare class members_notifications in */var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/admin/sources/base/core.php* on line *1129*




Edit: And posting doesn't refresh the page.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 26, 2012)

It took 15mins to sign in today.
I kept getting a fatal error code and a white screen.
I button mashed refresh and finally got there
but what was that about?
I thought i was banned 

It still happens every time I click something


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 26, 2012)

The site seems to be acting wonky right now.

I can't view notifications and I get errors randomly.
Probably just have to wait it out.

EDIT: Yep even posting isn't working well...


----------



## prowler (Mar 26, 2012)

site works fine for me. one of the servers must be acting up


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 26, 2012)

prowler said:


> site works fine for me. one of the servers must be acting up


Yeah i hope a the appropriate people are aware for this


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 26, 2012)

Hells Malice said:


> The site seems to be acting wonky right now.
> 
> I can't view notifications and I get errors randomly.
> Probably just have to wait it out.
> ...


Same for me.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have 1 notification but I cannot open the notification box - it just keeps loading. If I open it in a new tab, I recieve this error message:

```
Fatal error: require_once() [[url=function.require-once]function.require-once[/url]]: Cannot redeclare class members_notifications in /var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/admin/sources/base/core.php on line1129
```
When I attempt logging off, I recieve this exact same message:

```
Fatal error: require_once() [[url=function.require-once]function.require-once[/url]]: Cannot redeclare class membersmembersync in /var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/admin/sources/base/core.php on line1129
```
The problem originally occoured when browsing GBATemp on my mobile using Opera Mobile, however it appears that it affected my account as it's still happening on my laptop when browsing using Chrome.


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2012)

I have 1 notification but I cannot open the notification box - it just keeps loading. If I open it in a new tab, I recieve this error message:

```
Fatal error: require_once() [[url=function.require-once]function.require-once[/url]]: Cannot redeclare class members_notifications in /var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/admin/sources/base/core.php on line1129
```
When I attempt logging off, I recieve this exact same message:

```
Fatal error: require_once() [[url=function.require-once]function.require-once[/url]]: Cannot redeclare class membersmembersync in /var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/admin/sources/base/core.php on line1129
```
The problem originally occoured when browsing GBATemp on my mobile using Opera Mobile, however it appears that it affected my account as it's still happening on my laptop when browsing using Chrome.


----------



## Black-Ice (Mar 26, 2012)

Loads of people have encountered this with messages, notifications, etc.
Its annoying


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2012)

For a brief moment I thought it was just my account that went nuts. Thing is, I'm also sometimes experiencing this error when posting - it pops up and BAM! Double-post.


----------



## beta4attack (Mar 26, 2012)

It's happening on my Firefox too so it's probably a site bug.


----------



## Ace (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, I'm also having the notifications take a dump on me at the moment. Look into it?

```
Fatal error: require_once() [[url=function.require-once]function.require-once[/url]]: Cannot redeclare class search_form_reviews in /var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/admin/sources/base/core.php on line 1129
```
From using the search function, which is also broken. I'm getting the same errors on Firefox, Chrome and IE on 3 different computers at home.


----------



## ProtoKun7 (Mar 26, 2012)

(Topics merged)


----------



## Foxi4 (Mar 26, 2012)

ProtoKun7 said:


> (Topics merged)


Thanks for that, the double-thread was really unintentional.


----------



## Eerpow (Mar 26, 2012)

It happened to me earlier today when I was reading some reviews, didn't think it was a major problem.
But now I can't log out nor view notifications.
I've tested with several browsers and computers at home.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 26, 2012)

- More topics merged -

It appears the SD-32254 (you can check on the bottom) is affected, but the other server is fine.
Looking into it right now.


----------



## tj_cool (Mar 26, 2012)

Think I found the problem.

Anyone still getting errors?


----------



## [M]artin (Mar 26, 2012)

I had gotten this error earlier this morning, a few hours ago.


----------



## Hells Malice (Mar 26, 2012)

Things seem fine now.

At least, I can finally see my damn notifications lol.

Thankya.


----------



## RedJiggly (Mar 26, 2012)

I hope this is the appropriate place to place a bug report.

When pressing the Sign Out button in my user menu, the site throws me the following error:



> Fatal error: require_once() [function.require-once]: Cannot redeclare class membersmembersync in /var/www/vhosts/gbatemp.net/httpdocs/admin/sources/base/core.php on line 1129



The rest of the page is blank.

When visiting another GBAtemp page afterwards, it turns out my cookies weren't deleted; I'm still logged in.


----------



## JoostinOnline (Mar 26, 2012)

Yeah, it's all good now.


----------

